# Looking for players in NYC



## mmu1 (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm a (fairly) experienced 3E DM looking for 3-4 players for a new Saturday game in Manhattan. Anybody out there?


----------



## mooby (Aug 30, 2002)

What hours?


----------



## Nifft (Sep 3, 2002)

*We started a list ...*

I played one session so far, and MMU1 is a good DM.

We started a yahoo group -- any NYC d20 gamers are welcome to join.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/nyc-d20/

 -- Nifft


----------

